

Dart Will Kill Off HTML, Javascript and CSS. - RPRRPR
http://rayracine.blogspot.com/2011/10/dart-will-kill-off-javascript-html-and.html

======
wmf
_Dart applications will render on a full size Canvas using the browser 2D and
3D APIs. Beautiful UIs, via a top notch OO widget set library..._

Whenever this is suggested in JS (e.g. Bespin), massive flamage ensues. The
phrase "it's no better than Flash" tends to get thrown around.

 _..."image" which is another Smalltalk / Lisp concept rarely seen these
days..._

Because most programmers are deathly allergic to it. It may be irrational, but
that doesn't matter. Images, we hates them. You can't even git 'em on GitHub.

The rest seems really optimistic.

------
jcarden
How will HTML/JS/CSS instantaneously disappear ?

~~~
RPRRPR
... for new development.

Consider having to develop a new web site. You have two options.

1) You are a JQuery/YUI/Prototype/Sprout wiz and you pound it out with HTML,
JS and CSS tweaking.

2) You fire up the browser, open the brower's integrated IDE, which is (will
be) on par with Eclipse, and write dynamically typed code, using a solid OO
widget set which includes tables, charts, and graphs as well as standard form
widgets. As you develop your code, a beautiful UI using the browser's hardware
accelerated 2d/3d apis comes together in real time as you are typing in and
modifying the code.

Most will go with option #2. Just as most will opt for Android or iOS native
apps over HTML5 apps on tablets, smart phones.

------
paul-woolcock
such a pleasant fiction...

